# Rear boxes



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don - does the weight of your box and contents all transfer to the left-hand rear door hinges, or does the step take some weight? Do you have a feel for the weight limit from this aspect (as opposed to overall payload & rear axle limits)? How did you find Sporty Trailers?

I am mulling the feasibility of a similar box. There would have to be a slightly greater stand-off for the fridge vents. A possibilitity is a configuration as yours, but less tall. Another, perhaps preferable, is in "landscape" instead of "portrait" mode, across both doors but quickly detachable from, though lockable to, the towball, with integrated number plate and lights plugged in to the towball electrics. The depth would be similar, going by eye, to keep to a ferry-friendly 6m overall length. (No, I wouldn't kit out with custom wine racks ....)

All - any ideas for other suppliers of rear boxes?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I believe RobMD has a transverse box fitted that is easily detachable Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*]Hello Dave

Sporty trailers do a transverse box which I think mounts on a towbar. If you have rear door entry though it will get in the way. The door mountable ones I remember Don saying his box comes off but its a bit fiddly & time consuming to do this. These boxes are a bit pricey and made to order to suit & are very hardwearing unlike onother well known certain make.

We were qouted 4 week delivery with 50% deposit. The huge deposit may have been qouted because at the time we had not taken delivery of the new van.

Elizabeth*


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

The aluminium frame and box weigh 34 kg. The frame bolts to the door and the box then bolts to the frame. To remove or replace frame & box to van is a 10 minute 2 man job. We were advised the maximum capacity of the box is 50 kg.

The door takes all the weight, we very rarely open the door when the box is loaded. I remove the box and frame as often as possible to relieve the strain on the door hinges. Up to now (18 months) there does not appear to be any wear/play on the back door hinges. 

We are very conscious of where the weight is on the van. As well as the box the gas bottle, cooker and 60 litre fresh water tank are all on the left hand side.
We try to compensate for this when loading. We are very fortunate to live near the Humber Bridge rolling weigh scale so we can weigh the van before every trip. 

When leaving for extended tours we are close to our MAM (3300kg) (last winters trip was front axle 1650kg rear axle 1620kg) with the fresh water tank empty. Everything that goes into the van has to have three uses or it doesn't go, the one exception is me.

Sporty Trailers are one of the most professional companies I've come across for a long time. Gordon Holmes the boss runs has an Hymer (I don't hold this against him as we all make mistakes) all the boxes are made to measure, you visit the works at Gainsborough, Lincs and your requirements are discussed at great lengths. The chap who makes and fits the boxes is a first rate craftsman. Forum members who have inspected our box were all impressed with the quality of the workmanship. They don't come cheap. Our box spoilt the look of £1000. This is the second box they've made for us the first was on our Laika 
Ecovip 400i.

Sporty Trailers will only build to legal and suitable specifications. They are very aware of the company's good reputation and wish to keep it.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth wrote 

We were qouted 4 week delivery with 50% deposit. The huge deposit may have been qouted because at the time we had not taken delivery of the new van. 

Elizabeth,

They always ask for a 50% deposit when tailer making a box and nothing to do with you not having a van.

I'm surprised they even quoted you a price without checking the van first.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks M&D, Elizabeth, Don.

I'll have to check out Sporty's towball box offering. It would be nice if it were light enough to be easily detachable from the towball. I thought there used to be a website for them, but can't see it now. I've PMed RobMD.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postp12391.html

Don - I presume your box has an illuminated number plate on it, or perhaps you did something with the right-hand door.

Perhaps Sporty could discuss the requirement/ design one day and do it the next. I could always kill two birds with one stone and divert there before or after a trip with number 2 son & his stuff to Sheffield Uni.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave wrote

"Perhaps Sporty could discuss the requirement/ design one day and do it the next. I could always kill two birds with one stone and divert there before or after a trip with number 2 son & his stuff to Sheffield Uni."

Dave,

They don't work like unfortunately. About four weeks is normal I think.

Yes we do have an illuminated number plate on the box. It's just a matter of unscrewing the waterproof connection.

Sporty Trailers are pricey but when you look at what you are getting for your money you can't complain.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> They don't work like unfortunately. About four weeks is normal I think.


I shall pencil in either side of Easter holidays 
I'm going to Normandy beaches over Easter but can do without it.

Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I doubt if anyone would ever bother, but construction and use regs. state that the rear lamps of a vehicle, when illuminated, should be visible from 30 degrees on either side of the horizontal plane of the lamp. I don't think that is possible with one of these back boxes fitted, unless another lamp is attached to the box. I am suprised the manufacturers of these boxes get away with it, especially if they fit them.

Colin


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave wrote,

"I shall pencil in either side of Easter holidays 
I'm going to Normandy beaches over Easter but can do without it."

Dave,

Have you got a confirmed delivery date yet?

I would suggest when you make an appointment with Gordon Holmes you mail him a photo of the back door of your Murvi.

He will then be well prepared when you arrive, It could save you hanging around too long.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Early February. If work permits I'll have a shake-down tour in Devon/Cornwall then call in on number 1 son in Bath. Given Peterborough might be tricky for me to fit in I might try to stay at NEC overnight if I can still get in.

As to lighting regs, it is one area if caught out I'd like the opportunity to defend myself to show the nonsense that "ignorance of the law is no defence". How many hundreds of amendments have there been to those regs .......?

Is there an online reference to the precise rule of angle of visibility for these lights?

I guess if I had one symmetric across the back I could effectively put a trailer board on it.

Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

http://www.legislation.hmso.gov.uk/si/si1989/Uksi_19891796_en_15.htm#nsch10

Sorry, I was being generous, it is actually 45 degrees from inboard!! See item 3.

Colin


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Elizabeth wrote
> 
> We were qouted 4 week delivery with 50% deposit. The huge deposit may have been qouted because at the time we had not taken delivery of the new van.
> 
> ...


Hello Don

We did give them details of the base vehicle , colour, and that it was a Freedom by Timberland. I did say I had seen an owners vehicle that was the same as the one we had on order and that we had also seen the finished box in use. They gave us a verbal quote at the time & followed it up in writing. We decided to wait & see how we get on. As I said I dont have any chairs yet . The price was still £1000

We were taken round the workshop to see verious stages of making the box. How long did they take to fit your box Don?

Elizabeth


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again Don


They were quite happy for me to place an order to be fitted after delivery of our vehicle on our way home but in the event our vehicle was about 4 weeks early so glad we didnt go down that route.


And yes the workmanship on these boxes does look good. You gets what you pay for at the end of the day.


elizabeth


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Colin.

So where the lights are obscured (say cycle rack), do these measurements apply to a trailer board? These would not have lights within 400mm to extremities.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

just noticed your query ref rear boxes. On our old A/S symphony we had a fiamma bike rack that was attached to the rear offside door of the van. The same attachments can be used to attach it to the nearside door and an ultrabox can be fitted as the (sorry, poor quality) photo's show. This was the best (and cheapest) option for us as the bike rack was already fitted. This set up, as far as i'm aware complies with all lighting regs and wouldn't interfere with the fridge vents on your murvi as there is a substancial gap between door and box, its also an easy self fit option and you still have the option of transferring the rack to the other side if you decide to carry bikes later.

Looking in the fiamma brochure there is also another model (twin 300) whereby small frames are attached to both rear doors enabling you to fit 2 ultraboxes if req'd for more storage and also the ability to carry bikes with both boxes removed, a true multi purpose set up. The following photos show our old 'van;



















The boxes are also easily resprayed to colour match your van.

Just thought i'd show another alternative to sporty trailers, it worked well for us..

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> just noticed your query ref rear boxes. On our old A/S symphony we had a fiamma bike rack that was attached to the rear offside door of the van. The same attachments can be used to attach it to the nearside door and an ultrabox can be fitted as the (sorry, poor quality) photo's show. This was the best (and cheapest) option for us as the bike rack was already fitted. This set up, as far as i'm aware complies with all lighting regs and wouldn't interfere with the fridge vents on your murvi as there is a substancial gap between door and box, its also an easy self fit option and you still have the option of transferring the rack to the other side if you decide to carry bikes later.
> 
> ...


Hello Pete

Didnt know that they could be resprayed to mactch the vehicle. Have you had that done & how much did it cost if you did. Dont think two recliner chairs would go in that size box though

I still like the sporty trailer box but havent decided yet.

Motorhomer


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Back Boxes*

8) BEWARE of thr overhang limit for items fitted to the back of ANY VEHICLE (mainly in Spain)

Newish rules limit the extension in length to 10% of the length of the vehicle :?:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi elizabeth (MHer),

The boxes are easily sprayed to match but we didn't have this done ourselves as the box was white already, couldn't comment on the cost to respray but shouldn't be too much.

Large loungers definately wouldn't fit, but we stored 2 small folding chairs in the back with no probs along with loads of others kit that usually cluttered up the interior.. chocks, leccy cable, silverscreen etc etc...

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete wrote

"Newish rules limit the extension in length to 10% of the length of the vehicle"

Pete,

Can you point us in the direction of these "Newish Rules" please.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks peejay. The Fiamma box is a good price comparison. At the moment, I'm aspiring to a bigger box, but only if easily demountable from the towball.

Motorhomer, are you going for the record in "quote" size? 

Don/RobMD - What contact details do you have for Sporty Trailers? I'm sure they used to have a website, but no more. Several web hits give 01427 811116, for example Yellow Pages:
http://tinyurl.com/5ftgd
but on phoning this number, I get a firm (rather its answerphone) called "Personalised Chocolates". But this seems quite correct from:
http://www.personalisedchocolates.com/contactus.asp
which gives the SAME address and phone number as Sporty Trailers.

Obviously Sporty have such a good reputation their business spreads by word-of-mouth indoctrination into a secret masonic handshake or something.

Either Sporty have moved, or it's a husband and wife shared facilities for separate businesses. Did you get some After Eights thrown in with your box? Now THAT's marketing. Custom "ally footplate" cardboard box instead of that boring green, .....

I'll try again tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

I've just been looking at their website

http://www.sportytrailers.com/

If your good they will fill your box with chocolates.

This must be a first, me finding a site for you. :?:

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Doh!

Ironically, I see in the past I have quoted that website to Elizabeth. Google is (usually!) so good that I don't bother trying obvious candidate website names any more. However, that website doesn't have "sporty trailers" in text (as opposed to graphics) on it, so the search engine web-bots didn't index it as such.

That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

I take it you confirm the chocolate link is correct. It's a wierd answerphone response for customers expecting metal engineering ....

Thanks for the pic by email.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Don & Everyone

Folks dont go to the adress on their website you will be out of luck. Don without wishing to tread on your toes the web adress is correct as is the phone/fax no but the address & email address isnt. We were there back in the summer after being led a song & dance trying to find them on the Cottingham estate. They moved I am told 3 years earlier and at the time we went the website had not been updated. Our emails also went unanswered

They are now just the other side of Gainsborough, either just before or just after the bridge over the river Trent. There is a little fishing tackle shop on the corner that you turn right down. Their adress is:- Sales & Works, 3. Jennifer Works, Primrose Street, Gainsborough, Lincs, DN21 1HU. Not much parking & very narrow streets. Much closer for going round sights of Gainsbourgh. They are very helful and sent me a package with town maps, POI, Campsites etc etc as they need the vehicle most of the day.They qouted me £993.44 for Dons size. They are not same colour as Dons now though but antique silver & are pitted like exagerated orange peel if that makes sense.

The only way I have ever managed to contact them is by phone & personal call at the works. I see on my last letter there is a new email adress:- [email protected].

Hope that helps someone from the task of trying to find them

Motorhomer.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the yellow pages' address I gave earlier is correct.

Clearly someone has been tweaking Sporty's pages on their hosting website with change of address and some box details. For example, I found these:

http://www.sportytrailers.free-online.co.uk/page3.html
http://www.sportytrailers.free-online.co.uk/page4.html

not that search engines find them, or anyone else, seeing as they are not linked from the home page .....

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elizabeth wrote

"Folks dont go to the adress on their website you will be out of luck. Don without wishing to tread on your toes the web adress is correct as is the phone/fax no but the address & email address isnt. We were there back in the summer after being led a song & dance trying to find them on the Cottingham estate. They moved I am told 3 years earlier and at the time we went the website had not been updated. Our emails also went unanswered 

They are now just the other side of Gainsborough, either just before or just after the bridge over the river Trent. There is a little fishing tackle shop on the corner that you turn right down. Their adress is:- Sales & Works, 3. Jennifer Works, Primrose Street, Gainsborough, Lincs, DN21 1HU. Not much parking & very narrow streets. Much closer for going round sights of Gainsbourgh. They are very helful and sent me a package with town maps, POI, Campsites etc etc as they need the vehicle most of the day.They qouted me £993.44 for Dons size. They are not same colour as Dons now though but antique silver & are pitted like exagerated orange peel if that makes sense." 



Elizabeth,

You've lost me I'm afraid, I haven't got a clue to what you mean by "treading on my toes".

I had my first box for the Laika in Sept 2001. I rang Gordon for directions and he directed me to 3 Jennifer Works Primrose St. I assumed that's what anybody else would do. 

I can't believe you went all the way up there and did not ask for directions before hand. You've only got yourself to blame.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

You've lost me I'm afraid, I haven't got a clue to what you mean by "treading on my toes".

I had my first box for the Laika in Sept 2001. I rang Gordon for directions and he directed me to 3 Jennifer Works Primrose St. I assumed that's what anybody else would do.

I can't believe you went all the way up there and did not ask for directions before hand. You've only got yourself to blame.

Don[/quote]
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..
Hello Don

Actually Don we do not have ourselves to blame and we certainly wouldnt go all that way from Hampshire to Lincolnshire specifically to see in this case Sporty Trailers without ringing them first to make sure that they would be open when we wanted to come and also directions so we didnt waste time finding them. With our history of getting easily lost that is not a wise thing to do. We were visiting Georges family & Timberland at the time & decided we would call in & see them if we had time. We did try to contact them by email. & phone. We got an answermachine more than once. Neither our emails or phone messages were responded to so we looked on the web and printed the page with adress there. You would think though that they would have updated their site at least.

Motorhomer


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The "personalised Chocolates", is run from the same premises. 
The telephone number I have is 01427 811116, as quoted before.

While our box was being fitted, I had a few boxes of chocs made to give to those who had helped out with looking after Dylan Dawg while we were away.

Strange the answerphone is giving out that message though! ( unless they have recently installed a new phone line and number for Sporty Trailers).


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sporty Trailers went out of business 3 months ago :-(

Oh well. Back to the drawing board. I'm surprised there seems to be a dearth of suppliers here. Some metalbashing skills and a bit of engineering nous and there seems considerable scope for profit from the motorhome community.

Must set a Christmas challenge to No 1 son doing aerospace engineering at Bath. Design constraints: 25kg max, £300 max, rigid on towball, easily detachable, rectangular, volume X litres min, ......

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Sporty Trailers went out of business 3 months ago :-(
> 
> Oh well. Back to the drawing board. I'm surprised there seems to be a dearth of suppliers here. Some metalbashing skills and a bit of engineering nous and there seems considerable scope for profit from the motorhome community.
> 
> ...


hello Dave

Back to the drawing board for us too then. One thing I am pleased about though is I still have my £500 deposit that I may well have lost had we gone ahead & ordered for late October early November delivery.

Still undecided whatether to have a back box or not.

Elizabeth


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

These are a possibility for me to think about:
http://www.njaluminiumlinings.co.uk/boxes.htm

They seem similar in price to standard Fiamma boxes but custom and in ally footplate. They don't do the mounting onto a towball themselves but I might see what www.easylifter.co.uk might charge just for part of their towball mounting section. This copes with mounting rigidly motor scooters and mobility scooters up to 200kg.

I just phoned nj and from an agreed specification they can turn out the custom box in 5 days and courier to you. They seemed to know their stuff when talking about waterproofing seals, locks, etc.

Dave


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'm surprised Sporty Trailers went out of business - they had quite an order book when we had ours made!

It's a shame when a company turning out good work goes to the wall.



  R.I.P. Sporty


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rob Wrote 

"I'm surprised Sporty Trailers went out of business - they had quite an order book when we had ours made! 

It's a shame when a company turning out good work goes to the wall." 

Hi Rob, 

I could not believe when I read Dave's post so this morning so I made a few enquires. 

Gordon Holmes the owner of Sporty Trailers wanted to retire. He tried to sell the business with a full order book as a going concern but nobody was interested. He even spoke to Auto Sleepers but they weren't interested either. 

George the man who built the boxes felt unable to handle the administration and sales etc as well as manufacture. 

Don


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Morning Don,

At least he backed out gracefully, it would have been a shame if he had been declared bankrupt!

I believe he originally inherited "Sporty", from his son who didn't want the business.
Surprising that he couldn't sell the business though, and what a shame that George felt he couln't take it on.

Best of luck to Gordon Holmes - I hope he enjoys his retirement!!!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*back boxes*

SORRY Ephesus Havent checked this item for some time & missed your question Re OVERHANG LIMITS

The item on overhang limits was picked up somewhere on this forum and MMM & I checked with both CC & C&CC

The same info was given allround

vis The max overhang on the back of a MH is 10% of vehicle length 0% for caravans and ?? for cars (no interest in cars)

sorry again about delay in replying


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Someone posted this url on another site looking for feedback on these boxes. Don't know if they are available or not yet.

www.autoboxeuropa.com

---
Steven


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Steven, I was unaware of these.

I'll send them an email to get the latest.

In what forum was it mentioned?

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, no reply from Autobox Europe in 4 days and no other means of contacting them, so that venture seems stillborn.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Well, no reply from Autobox Europe in 4 days and no other means of contacting them, so that venture seems stillborn.
> 
> Dave


We have had no reply either. I emailed when the link was posted.

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've suggested to:
www.easylifter.co.uk
they widen their portfolio of products by getting together with:
http://www.njaluminiumlinings.co.uk/boxes.htm 
suitably informed by this concept:
http://www.autoboxeuropa.com/accessories.php
http://www.autoboxeuropa.com/install.php
and market something of general appeal to the camping (estate car) and motorhoming market, with swinging and quickly detachable variants.

Nice idea, but haven't heard back from them, either ......

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dave your gonna have to overcome your fear of heights and go 'Roof box' mate   

Dave (J/K btw) :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would if I could, Dave, but with Heki, turbovent, aircon, solar panel and satellite dish, I have no real estate left!

But I do have some length to go before I hit 6m 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello dave

Just found these on page 11of :- http://www.leisure-solutions.co.uk/ELS.pdf

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

Thanks for reminding me of that. I had downloaded that pdf to my PC a while back as it offered a UK dealer solution, should I wish it, for the long-range fuel tank. I recalled seeing the BackBox as similar, perhaps identical, to a standard Frankia option.

All of the Pro-line removable rack, Back Box, Twinny Load & Luggage box, and Goldschmitt carriers are candidates for me, but with insufficient information to prefer or eliminate from consideration. I've emailed Leisure Solutions for more information, but as their web-page contact method fails, I wonder how responsive they will be to email (nothing new there then ....). One of their dealers I contacted had none of their products in stock. Indeed their business seems to be merely to distribute a limited range of mainly German products in the UK, with an appropriate UK markup, of course.

See also:
http://www.linnepe.nl/uk/
http://www.linnepe.nl/uk/Twinnyload.html
(which has an intriguing quote at the top "The quality of the products is thanks to the government involvment very high". Fascinating that across the English channel the involvement of the Government in a product can be quoted as a quality advantage .......).
http://www.a-linnepe.de/2004/pdf/Linnepe_Prospekt_2005.pdf
(Page 14 - rear doors could open over the rack)

I can't find any more on the web about the Pro-line German removable rack, unfortunately, or the Goldschmitt carriers, which don't seem to be on:
http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/shop2004/index.htm

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Also:
http://www.thule.com/templates/THULE_NewsPage.asp?id=55536


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Did you consider "Drop-On Carriers".

They used to advertise in the MMM Mag. It is a carrier that fits onto a tow-ball, that can also be fitted with a box.
The url is below.

http://www.droponcarriers.co.uk/application.htm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

RobMD,

Another one of which I was ignorant. Thanks. Lightweight but copes with 4 bikes so that's 60kg at least.

At the moment I'd rather explore the Pro-line quickly removable rack as the basis for a flexible load carrier, if only I could trace its German origins. Then I want to estimate the leisure solutions UK markup to see if sourcing direct makes more sense. 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Another relatively cheap and cheerful but versatile load carrier.
http://www.bak-rak.com/brochure.pdf
At least this site is quite open regarding the limited maximum loads that can be accommodated on the towball.

I'm surprised Easylifter allow people the impression that 200kg can readily be put on the towball. Or put another way, adequate motorhome payload isn't the only show-stopper for using this device to transport scooters or a large laden box on the back of a motorhome.

For anyone drawing a blank on contacting Leisure Solutions, they are a seperate arm of:
http://www.euromotorhomes.co.uk/contact.asp

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Apologies for this debate I'm having with myself in public ....

After trying various ways of searching, as much for more detailed information as anything, for the German supplier of the versatile lightweight detachable load carrier distributed - supposedly - by Leisure Solutions (who kept schtum from initially subtle through more pointed questions ....), I eventually came up trumps with Hartmut Fiedler of Bremerhaven:

http://tinyurl.com/6or7h

Looks the dog's bol..... to me! 

Dave


----------



## 94132 (May 1, 2005)

*Autobox Europa.*

Thank you for your interest in the Autobox.

Autobox comes in, at present, two sizes. A medium size for car use and a larger size for camper van use.

As you may appreciate, this is a new product which has been developed and is nearly ready for marketing. This product has worldwide patents and is, if you don't mind me saying, the most robust product of it's kind which will be available on the market very soon. It has some very important features which I hope you will find interesting.

It has an integrally mounted steel frame which houses the electrics for the exterior lights and a very nice feature which includes an interior light for when you need to remove items in the dark. The lights are covered inside so that they are protected from accidental damage and the whole unit is made from Glass Reinforced Plastic (GRP) which is self coloured in white. It has been manufactured in GRP so that if it ever gets damaged, it can be easily repaired with little expense. The whole units is very robust and stable allowing the Autobox to sit on the back of the car without you realise that you are carrying it.

The unit has a feature which allows the Autobox to be easily removed from the car for storage and the unit itself, is safely fixed to a standard towbar. This is a unique feature which is so simple, you wouldn't believe it.

Of course, the Autobox comes with everything that is required to allow it to be fitted safely.

I hope this information is helpful and I look forward to your response.

We are working on a new website which will be much better.
There is a tel number on the site if you need to contact us.

I am very sorry if we did not respond to your emails we had some terrible email problems to start of with.

Regards,


----------

